# Touring Spain



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Has anybody been to Camping La Rosaleda at Conilde la Frontera.
Our M/H is 8.79m plus we tow a car, do they have pitches that we could fit on.
At Benicassim at the moment cold and we had snow this am, and the wind does make it feel worse.


----------



## ossy (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi, we are at Rosaleda staying until the 30th Jan. the are plenty of pitches that will take your van. It's turned a little cooler today but still sunny, no snow. If you get here pop in and see us we are on plot 88 until 20th then moving to plot 89. We got a good deal 265 euros for 30 days.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*touring Spain*

Hello SanDel Are you staying at Bonterra or Azahar?If the latter, is awful Ramone still in charge?When we stayed there he charged extra for the car and I was a bit annoyed!Its best to head for Alicante which we found much warmer.Its cold here in France but no snow .


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you both. Just making plans what to do next.
Peeter we are at Bon so have not met the man in question.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> *
> Hello SanDel Are you staying at Bonterra or Azahar?If the latter, is awful Ramone still in charge?When we stayed there he charged extra for the car and I was a bit annoyed!Its best to head for Alicante which we found much warmer.Its cold here in France but no snow .*


Peeter, Ramone left Azahar last Xmas and has no further contact with the site, when we left Pat and Bobbie a lovely english couple were taking over the winter site contacts and running the place, much better all round.

Bob


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Are you not there this year Bob :wink: 

Steve


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Camping La Rosaleda at Conilde la Frontera no problem with your outfit you may want to take a double pitch about 20 euros with acsi card if I remember correctly have seen 35foot RV's there.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Are you not there this year Bob Wink
> 
> Steve


No Steve, we are going too Morocco in Feb. instead this year.


----------

